# Onyx Reserve Toro Cigar Review - Not impressed



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I wanted to like this because of the good reviews, but I found it to be fairly bland. The draw was VERY tight, I almost had to remove the entire t...

Read the full review here: Onyx Reserve Toro Cigar Review - Not impressed


----------

